# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Được và mất khi sinh viên tìm việc làm thêm

## thanhcuc

Sinh viên có nên đi làm thêm để kiếm thêm thu nhập hàng tháng? Bên cạnh những lợi ích mà việc làm ngoài giờ đem đến thì cũng luôn có ít nhiều điều rủi rõ khiến nhiều người dở khóc dở cười. Điều ấy sẽ nói kỹ hơn trong bài viết tiếp sau đây, các bạn hãy đọc trước khi đưa ra chọn lựa của mình nhé.

*Khi tìm việc thêm, sinh viên nhân được gì?* 
_1. Có thêm khoản thu nhập hàng tháng_
Nó là vấn đề rất có khả năng nhìn được rõ ràng, ngay cả khi còn ngồi trên ghế nhà trường thì bạn cũng có thể xin làm các vị trí part-time tại các cửa hàng, doanh nghiệp để kiếm thêm nguồn thu, phụ giúp mái ấm gia đình, có khả năng mua sắm và chọn lựa những thứ mà bạn muốn đỡ phải chìa tay ra xin tiền bố mẹ, chưa tính nếu như biết cách tiêu tốn, bạn còn rất có thể tiết kiệm được một khoản tiền nhỏ.

_2. Trau dồi năng lực quản lý và vận hành thời gian_
không giống như người đi làm việc, vì là học sinh sinh viên làm thêm nên bạn phải tự biết quản lý và vận hành thời giờ của mình thế nào cho vừa hoàn thành tốt công việc làm ngoài giờ mà không ảnh hưởng đến việc học hành ở trường.

_3. Có kinh nghiệm làm việc_
Quyền lợi quan trọng nhất của việc đi làm việc thêm là bạn vừa có bổ sung thêm kinh nghiệm thao tác làm việc lại vừa mới được trả lương, một mũi tên trúng hai đích. Tại môi trường thao tác làm việc, bạn sẽ tiến hành đào tạo và hướng dẫn theo cách bài bảng, có cơ hội để vận dụng những kiến thức và kỹ năng, khả năng được dạy trên ghế nhà trường, học cách làm quen với áp lực công việc để không thể bỡ ngỡ khi mới bắt đầu đi làm việc.
không dừng lại ở đó sau đây các bạn sẽ có cơ hội để quan sát và xem xét phương thức mà một người quản lý và vận hành xử lý các việc làm tương tự như cách thao tác làm việc chính họ với nhân viên thế nào để có thể học hỏi và giao lưu và cải tiến và phát triển bản thân tốt hơn.
đấy là còn chưa tính tới các kỹ năng, có kinh nghiệm góp thêm phần làm khá nổi bật CV của bạn, khác biệt so với CV của những ứng viên xin việc khác. Cơ hội để đi tiếp vào vòng trong sẽ càng cao hơn nữa.

>> Bạn chưa biết cách tạo CV? Hãy truy vấn https://timviec365.com.vn/ để được tham khảo các mẫu CV đẹp, đúng cách và đã được hướng dẫn phương thức tự tạo nên chính bản thân mình một bản CV thật thu hút với người tuyển dụng.


_4. Lan rộng các mối quan hệ_
Khi đi làm việc thêm bạn sẽ có cơ hội được gia công quen và thao tác làm việc với các đàn anh đàn chị có phần nhiều có kinh nghiệm, chúng ta cũng có thể học hỏi và chia sẻ có kinh nghiệm, thậm chí sau này rất có khả năng nhờ họ giúp sức trong việc tìm việc làm tốt sau đây.

_5. Phát triển bản thân tốt hơn_
Làm thêm sẽ giúp đỡ bạn tự nhận thức được năng lực của chính mình như thế nào, mạnh điểm nào và yếu điểm nào, để theo đó có khả năng phát huy các ưu điểm cũng tương tự khắc phục các điểm yếu của mình tốt hơn, đáp ứng những nhu cầu, khả năng việc làm đòi hỏi.
không thể khước từ, sinh viên làm thêm được nhiều hơn mất. Nếu vẫn còn đang ngồi trên ghế nhà trường, chớ có rụt rè gì mà không tìm kiếm việc làm thêm để có bổ sung thêm khoản thu nhập các tháng và được rèn giũa các kĩ năng vị trí, để sau này ra trường đi làm việc bạn cũng đỡ bỡ ngỡ, thích ứng nhanh gọn lẹ với công việc hơn. Hiện giờ có không hề ít công việc hợp với các bạn học sinh sinh viên như làm cộng tác viên kinh doanh hoặc là cộng tác viên bán hàng, đây là các vị trí có thời gian khá linh hoạt các em sinh viên có thể bố trí để hợp với lịch học của chính bản thân mình, không chỉ thế khi đăng ký làm thêm ở những công việc cộng tác viên bán hàng, hay là cộng tác viên sale sẽ thu thập cho những em học sinh sinh viên thêm phần nhiều khả năng, năng động nhậy bén hơn, để khi giao tiếp với môi trường làm việc một cách trực tiếp các em sẽ năng động và làm việc đạt một cách hiệu quả tối nhất.

*Rủi ro thường gặp khi tìm kiếm việc làm thêm part-time* 

_Lao động rẻ, đơn giản và dễ dàng bóc lột_
trong số những luận điểm mà đa số chúng ta gặp phải khi tìm việc làm thêm chính là sự ngược đãi, bóc lột. Vấn nạn này đặc biệt xẩy ra thường xuyên đối với đối tượng người sử dụng là sinh viên – các nguồi trẻ tuổi, không có gan phản kháng hoặc phản kháng quá yếu ớt lại các bất công từ chủ.
đây cũng là vì sao mà chuyện học sinh sinh viên đi làm thêm bị bùng tiền lương hoặc bị ăn chặn lương bằng nhiều cách thức khác biệt như: Chậm trả lương, bị khấu trừ lương vào các khoản vô lý,…rất thông dụng.
rất nhiều trường hợp người đi làm thêm còn bị các ông chủ bóc lột sức lao động bằng phương pháp sai vặt nhiều công việc không hề có trong trình bày vị trí khi tới xin việc. Ví dụ như: trúng tuyển nhân viên cấp dưới pha chế nhưng khi làm phải kiêm cả rửa ly chén, bồi bàn,…

_Gặp bẫy lừa đảo ngụy trang dưới lớp vỏ “công ty ma”_ 
Đây là vấn đề hết sức nhức nhối và đáng lo lắng của những người đi tìm việc làm thêm part-time. Hiện nay, có rất nhiều những đơn vị đăng tuyển những tin tức vấn đáp không rõ nét về nội dung công việc, có kinh nghiệm, thì giờ, địa điểm,…nhưng lại sở hữu mức lương vô cùng hấp dẫn vì vậy không ít người mắc phải bẫy lừa đảo và chiếm đoạt tài sản này.
mọi người mắc bẫy nhiều phần là sinh viên còn trẻ người non dạ, thiếu tư duy phản biện, thiếu có kinh nghiệm sống và các phụ nữ ở quê lên TP tìm việc khiến khá nhiều người phải lao đao, khốn khổ.
nhiều bạn sinh viên khi tìm việc làm partime bị nhu cầu phải đóng một khoản tiền thế chân cho không ít loại ngân sách trên trời rơi xuông như: Phí may đồng phục, phí bảo hiểm, …
Thậm tệ hơn là những trường hợp mà phần nhiều đối tượng xấu còn lợi dụng sự tất cả mọi người tìm việc làm ngoài giờ nhẹ dạ cả tin để lừa bán sang các nước nhà khác làm vợ lẽ, nô lệ, gái lầu xanh,…Nếu liên tiếp đọc thời sự, lướt web đọc báo bạn có lẽ rằng đã nhìn thấy được những sự việc lừa đảo đáng sợ này.

_Công ty đa cấp – lừa đảo có quy mô_
Mô hình kinh doanh đa cấp tại nước ta ngày càng biến tướng, bành trướng và khiến rất đông người phải khốn khổ khi vướng vào.
thông qua các buổi họp, hội thảo, tranning kĩ năng kinh doanh,…người tìm việc làm sẽ được giới thiệu các cơ hội góp vốn đầu tư “siêu lợi nhuận” kiểu như: đầu tư 01 lời 100, 1000,… tại một tích tắc mà không tiêu tốn không ít thì giờ, công sức.
với các phương pháp dụ dỗ khôn ngoan nhiều người đã đóng một khoản tiền không hề nhỏ vào và chờ nó tự tăng đều nhưng không chỉ có chưa được gì mà thậm chí bạn cần phải bán tháo các dòng sản phẩm không tương ứng với số tiền mình đã ném ra này để mang lại vốn.

----------

